# nahtloses Muster erstellen in Corel-Draw x4 ohne Musterkanten



## benutzernamen_CK (12. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie werde ich in Corel Draw die Musterkanten beim rapportieren los?

Ich will eine Kachel erzeugen (cmyk nicht rgb), die ich an Hersteller,  von z.B. Geschenkpapieren, verschicken kann und die diese "Programmunabhängige" im Endlosdruck drucken können.

Mir hilft es nicht aus der Kachel in Corel eine Musterfüllung zu machen. Wenn ich damit ein Rechteck fülle klappt das zwar wunderbar und ohne Kanten, nur ist das Muster dann rgb und es hilft mir nicht für den Endlosdruck.

Beim nummerischen rapportieren von Hand erhalte ich in Corel eine Musterkante und in den Foren finde ich für das Problem nur Tipps für Illustrator.
Vielleicht gibt es auch eine Kombi-Lösung aus beiden Programmen (Illustrator cs4 steht mir auch zur Verfügung)

Ich habe schon alles ausprobiert und bin mit meinem Latain nun am Ende. Wer weiß Rat?


----------

